# Lose some weight from this build.



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

I am building up a Bianchi 928 Lugged Carbon, and I am looking to save some weight from the bike. The Frame and Fork are not ultralight, but they are rather light coming in at 3.35lbs for a size 57, with seatpost collar and barrel adjusters....anyway, I am using a full DA kit for the drivetrain, but the rest of the parts need some work...

Hbars- Deda Magic
Stem- Deda Magic
Seatpost- Bianchi Scandium
Wheels- K elites

Now, the wheels are going to go immediately, because as great as I think the elites are, I will not put them on this bike...I was thinking of doing a build with White Hubs, Sapim spokes and I really dont know what rim..The shop where I am building it says to go with open pros, but I am thinking about going with something lighter...any suggestions?

Also, I am looking to save weight from the cockpit...I have an FSA 115 stem laying around that i put on the scale at 132grams...I am probably going to use that if it fits...What about the Handlebars? I am not looking to go crazy expensive, but the Deda Bars come in at 296grams...also, the seatpost is 31.4mm...so I dont know what to do about that.....

Any suggestions?


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

ambrosio crono rims are nice and light.
I've seen them come out of a few crashes fine as well.
just no curb hopping

recommend the Zipp bars. Might find a deal on e-bay but they are super comfortable
perhaps the thompson stem. I'd pay the extra weight for its stregnth


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

*how about....*

Not sure what you're tolerance is for bars as far as strength and flex, but I'm going back to TTT 199's on my bike.
I also love my syntace f99 (if they have a length for you!)


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

i too like the F99 and 199 combo, have been on my CX bike for a few years and i like it.

j


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

How flexy are the 3t 199? I really like the weight and price point, I am just wondering about the strength and durability...


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

*couldnt tell you offhand.....*

I used to run two trek y-foils- one had a deda 215, the other a ttt 199. I thought the 199 was stiffer. When I sold those two bikes, the deda went, I kept the 199's which I had ridden almost exclusively for 2 seasons. Never had a complaint about their stiffness- I dont do a lot of sprinting, but there's a lot of climbing and much of it involves short, steep inclines w/ breaks in between, which means I was out of the saddle and the bars were getting a workout. No complaints. On my current bike I have the salsa poco, which has to come off soon because the flex is just ridiculous (and they're over 20g heavier).


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*F99*

I love my Syntace F99. No flex, easy to set up, and increadible finish. I have done a bit of lightening on my Cannondale and will hopefully complete my tuning in the Spring (after buying a new mountain bike). I am hoping to nab a pair of 3T 199 to round out the project. Good luck.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

For a stem try an Origin 8. My 100mm is right at 115g. Should save you considerable money vs. say a Ritchey WCS and at same weight. Look into it. Hope this helps...


----------

